# Hey, Meadow Lark



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Just another thanks for the walking onions. I just planted them today. Hope I'm not too late. Gardens up & running finally. I'll plant onions in DEC. 
I guess I'm getting old it seems like I'll never catch up & I'm always behind with my chores. Its not easy taking care of the farm & all the birds everyday. But I guess you have the same problem. What I'd give to be 30 again right now. LOL! Later & hope alls well your way.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmmm...not sure about being 30 again, LOL....still making dumb mistakes back then. 

Not too late on the walkers. Mine are just now coming up. They don't get very large bulbs...but very prolific and tasty. A great green onion. 


I've just started tilling in my summer cover crops of peas...getting ready for 1015's. Have a really nice stand of seedling carrots and beets up and going....along with Kale, broc, Brussels. 

Love the fall garden.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm gonna plant my bulbing onions in the planters I added on. I've got two bins full of aged bird poop that I will till into the beds. I'm going for three pounders this year LOL.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like another contest!! My secret weapon this year is guinea ****....man that stuff is potent!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Sounds like another contest!! My secret weapon this year is guinea ****....man that stuff is potent!!


You got some guinea's? I'm gonna put the poop on top of the beds now & let the weather soak it down then till it in a couple of weeks before I plant. Then side dress with more poop just before they bulb. Its a secret so don't spread this around. LOL!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, guineas are hilarious, absolutely hilarious. 

I can't say much for their intelligence....they rank somewhere below cows on my IQ tests...but are they ever entertaining. I LOL every day at those crazy birds.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, guineas are hilarious, absolutely hilarious.
> 
> I can't say much for their intelligence....they rank somewhere below cows on my IQ tests...but are they ever entertaining. I LOL every day at those crazy birds.


They are great watch dogs. I've been thinking about getting some. I've got a coop of some really old chickens. They have approval to live till they die. Their all my buddies & I'm not gonna kill them. But when there gone I'm gonna fill the coop with more chickens & some guineas. When the guineas get big enough I'm gonna let them out.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I let mine out every day...and they choose to return to the roost with the chickens every night. The chickens love them.

I wish I had tried guineas a long time ago, LOL. Guinea speech is hilarious. I haven't figured out all their different calls for different situations.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They love melon rinds...and will line up to get some. I've heard they don't often nest successfully....but that is ok by me cause very many of them would be deafening.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Did you get them full grown? Guess the quail didn't make it ? I still have them running around here but noticed today that a critter got one last nite.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No, they were about 6 weeks or so. 

I haven't seen any quail for awhile...but I hope some made it


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Last question. Where did you raise the guineas?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The fellow I bought my chickens from had guineas also. He had an incubator so he agreed to hatch me some and I picked them up at about 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The fellow I bought my chickens from had guineas also. He had an incubator so he agreed to hatch me some and I picked them up at about 6 or 7 weeks.


Did you raise them with your full grown chickens in their coop or in a seperate coop? Are just let them free range.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Hmmm...not sure about being 30 again, LOL....still making dumb mistakes back then.
> 
> Not too late on the walkers. Mine are just now coming up. They don't get very large bulbs...but very prolific and tasty. A great green onion.
> 
> ...


I've always had issues with my bunching onions drying out in storage. My solution, just keep them in the ground during the summer, pull them out and re-plant them when the weather cools.


----------

